# Smitty



## koondawg (Feb 13, 2007)

Smitty, I read in one of your previous forums that you make your own jaw laminations and baseplates. How do you do this?


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

Baseplates require a pressbrake if you plan on making more than a few. On roundjaw traps, I roll the rod thru a ring-roller to the same radius of the jaws & trim to length.

Smitty


----------

